# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Bán Củ hủ dừa, Đuông dừa Sỉ & Lẽ

## vvt1986

Ngon ngọt cổ hũ dừa Cổ hũ là phần lõi non nhất của ngọn dừa, được ví như “tủy sống” của cây dừa. Đây cũng là nguồn thức ăn làm cho con đuông dừa thêm phần ngon béo. Cũng như món đuông, muốn nếm được vị ngon của món cổ hũ dừa, người ta buộc phải đốn cả cây dừa. Sau khi lột hết bẹ lá, phần còn lại có màu trắng đục, nhai giòn và có vị ngọt thanh chính là cổ hũ dừa. Muốn tìm được cổ hũ dừa ngon phải có kinh nghiệm. Cây dừa nào càng “lớn tuổi” thì cổ hũ càng ngọt, đó cũng là những cây đã già, cho ít quả, khi chặt đốn cũng không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sản lượng của vườn dừa. Dân sành ăn truyền miệng cho nhau bí quyết: phải chọn cây có đọt không quá to, ngoài ra cổ hũ của dừa xiêm ăn ngọt hơn các loại khác. “Săn” được cổ hũ thì khó nhưng để chế biến món này lại khá dễ dàng. Chỉ cần nhớ mang ngâm cổ hũ với nước đá có hòa ít nước cốt chanh tươi trước khi chế biến để giữ độ giòn và trắng. Cổ hũ dừa rất giàu chất xơ, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa và có nhiều khoáng chất như chất sắt, ma-giê, kẽm... Đây cũng là loại thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng, rất tốt cho sức khỏe vì không chứa cholesterol, chất béo bão hòa. Cổ hũ dừa có thể ăn sống, trộn gỏi, nấu canh hoặc làm các món kho, hầm hay nhân bánh xèo đều ngon. + Giá: 50K/ 1kg + Số ĐT- Tuấn : 0909752030 (Giá thay đổi từng thời điểm)


Đuông dừa là loại côn trùng sống trong cây dừa. Cứ vào mùa sinh sản, đuông thường chọn những cây dừa sung sức để khoét ngọn vào sinh trứng. Trứng nở ra ấu trùng, sau đó phát triển và ăn củ hủ dừa để sinh tồn. Trung bình mỗi cây dừa có khoảng 50 – 100 con đuông. Những cây dừa bị đuông xâm chiếm dần kiệt sức úa tàn cho đến chết.
_Trung bình mỗi cây dừa có 50 - 100 con đuông. Chúng xâm chiếm ăn củ hủ dừa đến khi cây dừa úa tàn__Người ta chặt cây dừa để bắt đuông. Áp tai vào thân cây, nếu nghe thấy những tiếng rầm rì bên trong thì cây đó có đuông sinh sống. Những con đuông thường dài cỡ ngón tay cái, màu trắng, béo tròn, có cả những con đuông đã mọc cánh màu cánh gián.Đuông dừa được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn khác nhau như đuông nướng, đuông lăn bột chiên, đuông nấu cháo nước cốt dừa… Dù là món nào thì ăn cũng béo, cũng ngon. Chẳng thế mà tương truyền, món đuông dừa từng là đặc sản được tiến cống cung đình triều Nguyễn dưới thời Hoàng thái hậu Từ Dũ và Hoàng hậu Nam Phương. Đuông dừa thật không hổ danh là đặc sản của ẩm thực phương Nam.

Đuông dừa từng là đặc sản tiến cống cung đình Nguyễn, là đặc sản của ẩm thực phương Nam

Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về Đuông dừa, xin đừng do dự "Hãy hợp tác cùng chúng tôi" để nhận nhiều ưu đãi. Chúng tôi sẵn sàng giải đáp tất cả các thắc mắc của quý khách.Bán Đuông Dừa, Đuông Chà Là | Tư vấn viên 24/7:0909752030
Đặc Sản Đuông Dừa Bến Tre.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%C4%9...70335106505924_

----------

